# Bunny!



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

So now I'm a bunny owner!

Meet Lily (with my kitty Keeba)










My brother in law's wife's family found this little girl in their garden living off fallen apples  They posted all over looking for her owners with no luck. Sadly apparently bunnies get abandoned quite often. The weather was getting quite cold and so they asked us to take her and I couldn't say no.

OMG she is so skinny, just bones. It breaks my heart. But she is the friendliest sweetest thing in the world! She follows me all over the place and loves snuggles. I am madly in love with her 

Some of my cats are as well... her and Keeba are just best friends from the first moment! He lays around her area all day long and in the pic above I found them snuggled up sleeping together but they moved when I went to take the pic lol It is so adorable. Keeba isn't even one to cuddle other animals. He has never snuggled the other cats.

I'm hooked. Bunny person for life now!


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Sooo cute


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

Awww, I love bunnies. :3 If I had room for them I would definitely get a pair.


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

Bunnies are illegal here so I'm incredibly jealous. She's so adorable and it looks like she's already made herself at home


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

> Awww, I love bunnies. :3 If I had room for them I would definitely get a pair.


lol right now my family room area is mostly nothing but guinea pig cage and now the rabbit area! I have a path to walk through, a dog crate and a desk with baby rats on it thats it! 

Bunnies & Guinea Pigs take up insane amounts of space!!!

I'm just hoping I can litter train her. Right now she is so not taking to it lol Little poop machines.



> Bunnies are illegal here so I'm incredibly jealous. She's so adorable and it looks like she's already made herself at home


 Australia is no fun! She is just such a sweet heart. She keeps escaping her little pen to eat hay from the storage box instead of the TWO places inside with hay lol and then last night she escaped to run over and say hi to me <3 But she is so smart and knows she shouldn't so when she is out I just say Lily! And she hops back in! lol


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Rabbits are great pets, I had 3 before I got rats...Rabbits can very easily be litter trained. My rabbits were free ranging 24/7. They do a little damage like chewing on doors frames and digging in the carpet. I moved to a condo with concrete floors so the carpet wasn't an issue anymore, lol. You might want to spay her though, as intact female rabbits will often get uterine cancer. Many rabbits get along fine with cats, but not alway...looks like your sweet little Lily loves cats. Are all your cats ok with her? Anyway she is very pretty


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Gribouilli said:


> Rabbits are great pets, I had 3 before I got rats...Rabbits can very easily be litter trained. My rabbits were free ranging 24/7. They do a little damage like chewing on doors frames and digging in the carpet. I moved to a condo with concrete floors so the carpet wasn't an issue anymore, lol. You might want to spay her though, as intact female rabbits will often get uterine cancer. Many rabbits get along fine with cats, but not alway...looks like your sweet little Lily loves cats. Are all your cats ok with her? Anyway she is very pretty


I've heard about 50/50 on the litterbox lol Some saying it is so easy and others are like usually it can work! I am hoping. I have big huge boxes set up and feeding her in them and placing all her poops in them. It has only been a few days not rushing her but she seems so not interested in caring. She will pull stuff out of the box to eat even! She is silly.

So far luckily she has not shown even the slightest interest in destructiveness. it is still new but hopefully it wont be a major issue. I'm used to pet proofing so lol


And there has been a bunch of posts on inter-species mixing lately! And in all of them I super warn people not to. And I always will because for every cute pic there are hundreds where things go horribly wrong. Even if things look like they are going super well, it only takes one instant for things to go horribly wrong. Even the sweetest fluffiest laziest house cat has intense prey drive. Little fluffy will just go kill things for pure fun of it. Cats are lovely that way.... And if you let your cats outside you also run the risk of them bringing in all kinds of stuff to share with your other pets  

But that being said... I have 7 cats. My bunny & guinea pig cages are open top. My rat room door is blocked by a gate the cats all can easily jump over. 
I have had cats my entire life, I have worked in cat rescue and fostering as well as with feral cats. I know cat body language very well and I know my own cats very well. I've also found most people who say that don't really lol but cats are actually my favorite thing in the world (dont tell the others!) and I am very careful and honest about every situation. 

My cats are all amazing. Only 2 have any interest in the rats at all. The same two that love the bunny. Only one of my cats likes the guinea pigs, I think their yelling all the time annoys everyone lol I let the bunny meet them on her terms and she was super cool with the cats. Out of the 7 cats, only the two have any interest in even noticing her existence. One other likes to drink her water because idk bunny slobber tastes good? I think the other cats are just like seriously another pet? pfft. They are like the royalty and everything else is just peasants that do not even matter in their kitty life lol

While Lily and the cats can hang out together, no one else gets to play together. Though my cat Kira is madly obsessed with baby rats. If I even say the word babies she comes running because she wants to see and check over every single one. I let her watch but not interact with them because while I trust her, accidents happen.

I think everyone has to make their own choices over the risks. You are often quite literally betting one pets life that all will be ok. If things go wrong can you live with yourself?

I will also say I have 2 dogs that do not get to meet or hang out with anyone. My dogs are very well trained but I dont feel comfortable with it. I would also say people need to learn dog body language as I often see so many videos posted of oh look how cute this is, while the dog is throwing every warning sign in the book 

So do what I say, not what I do? lol


----------

